# Salina Lincoln & Western



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

The Salina Lincoln & Western Railroad has finally been born. The photo is of the new Rocky Hill trestle. Most of you do not know me. Let me introduce myself by stating that I live about 20 minutes from Marty Cozad.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Salina Lincoln & Western*

Welcome - Congratulations! What's that Connie hauling?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

The Connie is pulling a Hartford Products gondola with a load of timbers that cover my battery.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Richard.... You're up and running... The trestle and rock abutment looks great.

We'll have to stop on the way home from Marty's in September.

Let the fun begin...


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard, that is a great idea for a battery car. It really looks nice behind that locomotive!!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS. looks like you got a good start to your RR. Looks nice. later RJD


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Was down to Richards Saturday running, he's got one heck of a nice layout. 
Richard you need to show the whole layout.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Salina Lincoln & Western*

Great Looking trestle, and engine. Now about this living 20 mins. from Marty. I don't know whether to say "Great" or "I'm soooo sorry to hear that!!!!!! LOL I'm sure Marty will be a good/bad influence on you probably good for you, and bad for you, when your wife sees what you have learned from Marty and the costs involved!! Another LOL The Regal


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Salina Lincoln & Western*

Way to go Richard, you took your time and planned things out well, pays off! See you in Sept. MORE PIX!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Salina Lincoln & Western*

Richard and Mary worked hard on it. And live steam can run very easily. He will have it open in Sept also . He will pick the day and times later.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
How did you come by the name for your railroad?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Steve,
The first railroad built through my home town of Lincoln, Kansas was the Salina Lincoln & Western. It was constructed in the 1880's and was bought out by the UP in the late 1890's. My railroad is narrow gauge set in the 1920's and the original was standard gauge, but I decided to use the name anyway. Stop by if you come up to Marty's this fall.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll definitely be there! By the way, I live in Salina and I am in Lincoln all the time (I love the burgers at the Sunset Drive-In!) When I saw the title of your thread I immediately recognized the railroad and wondered if you were a Salina or Lincoln native! The picture of your trestle looks great!! Please post some more of the rest of your pike!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great. Please post some more pictures.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

It rained most of the day today so I made two Hayes bumpers from brass and a little cedar.


----------

